# Furry doujin sites???



## Darkfoxsniper (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know any, because I've yet to find any???


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 17, 2011)

A what?


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd be scared if I did find one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> A what?


 A furry japanese fan-manga.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope.

I guess if you searched it in the designated language more results would pop. I highly doubt that searching "OMAGYAD KAWAII DOUJINSHIAAAA" will yield anything.
If you already did so and came with no results, then try and ask around a more Japanese orienated forum - FAF is clearly not the place to know doujins.

Even a non furry forum would do, just one that has enough people who know about it and are willing to share information.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2011)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Does anyone know any, because I've yet to find any???


 Oh wait, just remembered kemonochan has a section for it-
http://www.kemonono.com/translated/
(NSFW)
(and before you ask I don't use _that_ board)


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I did a search on Google.jp and came up with http://yaoihaven.wetpaint.com/page/Furry+Doujinshi+Page+II


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

just go to guromanga.com and look at Oh! My Dog.

*thumbsup*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> *giggles at off-topnicness*


 Back on topic

I think that kemonochan is a better site, cause it's not _just_ yaoi doujin, so if OP isn't into that he has a site for it.


Skift said:


> there was a topic?


Den summarized, "furries touch themselves"


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> just go to guromanga.com and look at Oh! My Dog.
> 
> *thumbsup*


 
FYI, I know what "guro" is so you ain't fooling this guy.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


> FYI, I know what "guro" is so you ain't fooling this guy.


 
It's good stuff |3

tbh, Oh! My Dog is only fucked up in the psychological aspect, there's not a whole lot of gore.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's good stuff |3
> 
> tbh, Oh! My Dog is only fucked up in the psychological aspect, there's not a whole lot of gore.


 
Yeah, but here's the thing: I don't feel like vomiting today.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Yeah, but here's the thing: I don't feel like vomiting today.


 Aw, I'm sorry you have a weak stomach :c


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you have a weak stomach :c


 
Suck It is better :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Suck It is better :3


 
To me, Shintaro Kago isn't on the game with that one. I prefer more psychological, like 16 Year Old Piece Of Meat.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## Cain (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> just go to guromanga.com and look at Oh! My Dog.
> 
> *thumbsup*


 
Omigod. Excuse me while I go rinse and scrub my retinas. o_o


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you have a weak stomach :c


 
lol I don't have a weak stomach. It's hard for me to vomit. It's just that guro beats horror movie night in so many ways. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Omigod. Excuse me while I go rinse and scrub my retinas. o_o


 Be very wary of any links on FaF.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 17, 2011)

they are hiding on REGULAR doujin sites
go look for REGULAR doujin sites, as they will have a furry/anthro section...or probably hid em in monster


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> or probably hid em in monster



That means you would go through ALL of the pictures.


----------

